# Bug Report: L149 Weather (may not by 921 related)



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

When I use the Interactive TV -> Weather feature, it says that is is 62 degrees in Dallas with rain and snow forecast for Saturday. In reality it is in the 80's. I've checked it several times over the last few days and it is always way off.

Something it is probably specific to the 921 but I can't always reproduce is a green vertical streak starting in the AccuWeather.com text and extending downward. I've seen it a couple times but can't get it to happen regularly.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cheezmo said:


> When I use the Interactive TV -> Weather feature, it says that is is 62 degrees in Dallas with rain and snow forecast for Saturday. In reality it is in the 80's. I've checked it several times over the last few days and it is always way off.
> 
> Something it is probably specific to the 921 but I can't always reproduce is a green vertical streak starting in the AccuWeather.com text and extending downward. I've seen it a couple times but can't get it to happen regularly.


It has always been that way. I complained to Accweather and they said it was a Dishnetwork issue in that they are mapping the wrong zip codes to the wrong city.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> It has always been that way. I complained to Accweather and they said it was a Dishnetwork issue in that they are mapping the wrong zip codes to the wrong city.


By the way you can go to Fort Worth weather and it is accurate.


----------

